# Flat Roof



## SPISurfer (Nov 14, 2008)

The one thing we had to contract out because we need a windstorm certification - the flat roof.  It used to be pebble & tar.  The hurricane blew the pebbles and we had a bubble in one area and it started to leak on the overhang of the house.  We waited on this roofer because he has the best reputation and we know he works with the engineer who certifies the roofs. The roof was fixed on Nov. 3.  This is the first rain we've had.  It leaked.

I should have had a clue when they undertook repairing the the underside overhang with an interior paneling that we're salvaging to use in the sunroom.
Here are the pictures.  Insuffient flashing, the roof dips because they failed to replace the decking - they shimmed in a board - didn't take that down yet.  

Am I being unreasonable?  I paid $1,400 for a 200 sq ft room.


----------



## SPISurfer (Nov 14, 2008)

I forgot to include them


----------



## glennjanie (Nov 15, 2008)

Hello SPISurfer:
No, you are not being unreasonable at all. If there is a leak within one year they should gladly repair it for you. You might also notify the Engineer to expedite things.
Glenn


----------



## SPISurfer (Nov 18, 2008)

The roofers showed on Sat.  I'm don't think this will remedy the leaky roof.  They said that they weren't finished and they'd come back.  They built up tar on top of the rotten board and add some flashing.

Basically we were told that the flat roof has decking, a massive layer of foam, and then the tar and pebble (now rolled asphalt).  They merely took of the pebbles and apparently the engineer was there to see whatever.  We will be calling the engineer next.  They layed more tar and rolled the asphalt down.

Check out the flashing they added.  We noted that there was no asphalt where the slanted roof meets the flat roof (picture 5).  Is this correct?


----------



## inspectorD (Nov 18, 2008)

I don't know where to begin, exept get another opinion.
Get a real roofer out to give you the right advice, this time check references and crudentials.
Your engineer should be on top of this, not that you need one.


----------



## SPISurfer (Nov 20, 2008)

Roofinggod I sent you an e-mail.  We need a good roofer.


----------

